# string for pse supra/ string and cable length???



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

my buddy is trying to put a new string on his supra and he said that they couldn't find the measurement for the cable or something. he said pse did this so you wouldn't put after market strings on the bows. just wondering if anybody knew all the measurements? and if it matters his draw is 26.25.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out the PSE Tune Charts. http://tune.pse-archery.com/. Most bow companies have this information available on their web site.

Hope this helps.

sawdust2


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

THE PSE SUPRA STRING IS 103" THE CABLE IS 40" its on the bottom limb.


----------



## masv (Dec 29, 2013)

solocams said:


> THE PSE SUPRA STRING IS 103" THE CABLE IS 40" its on the bottom limb.


WHAT??? better check your spec sheet..if you don`t know..better to keep your 2cents to yourself..get somebody hurt that way !!!!


----------



## olddude (Mar 17, 2013)

PSE don't have a limb sticker on there newer bows anymore. What you want to do is go on there tune chart and click on the PSE bow serial # search, type in the serial # on your bow and it will give you the specs.


----------

